# First Blank



## papaturner (Mar 22, 2016)

My first blank using pressure. Thanks to Spanx for his donation I won it in the loser train drawing. Turned out good I think. Of course your c&c is welcome.


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 22, 2016)

Can't wait to see it turned!


----------



## TonyL (Mar 22, 2016)

Nice..it looks Medieval.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Mar 22, 2016)

Textured foil with a hand drawn dragonfly,am I right?Nice clear cast,I'm glad you could use it and you weren't just saying nice things to be polite.Enjoy,I see alot of cool blanks in your future.


----------



## papaturner (Mar 22, 2016)

ladycop322 said:


> Can't wait to see it turned!



It is Michelle. It is ready for a Knight`s Armor. As a matter of fact I have it in my pocket now.:biggrin:


----------



## Sataro (Mar 22, 2016)

Looks good. Will be looking to see that one turned & showing up on here.


----------

